# OZG - Ozgrowth Limited



## Trader Paul (24 December 2007)

Hi folks,

.....  here's your IPO Christmas present ... !~!

OZG ... listing 02012008:

      07012008 ..... minor news

      18012008 ..... minor cycle

 15-18022008 ..... 2 cycles and a positive spotlight on OZG ... 
                         ..... long-term finance details ... ???

 21-26022008 ..... another significant and positive cycle here

 10-14032008 ..... 3 significant cycles and positive news ... finances ???

     17022008 ..... minor cycle

01-04042008 ..... 2 minor time cycles

Merry Christmas

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (8 January 2008)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*



Hi folks, 

OZG ... no news yet, but made a small gain in a sea of red ink, today ... !~!

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## DB008 (12 December 2012)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*

Announcement out today.

Trading at 17.5 cents, announcement says that the NTA are 23.5 cents per share.

I do hold this company. Looking for a long term view on this one.


----------



## robusta (12 December 2012)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*



DB008 said:


> Announcement out today.
> 
> Trading at 17.5 cents, announcement says that the NTA are 23.5 cents per share.
> 
> I do hold this company. Looking for a long term view on this one.




Have you had a look at EZL, they own a large chunk of OZG and collect a management fee as the investment manager.


----------



## DB008 (12 December 2012)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*



robusta said:


> Have you had a look at EZL, they own a large chunk of OZG and collect a management fee as the investment manager.




A little.

I think that they (Euroz) own AEU and AZF too.


----------



## DB008 (17 December 2012)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*

Interim dividend announced today with rest taking place in 2013. Fully franked.

I own OZG and AEU (have traded AFZ in the past too, when it was ~1.50.....now it's ~1.92).


----------



## DB008 (28 June 2013)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=OZG

Dividend announcement today.

1.0 cent - fully franked

Share price was trading around the 16.5 cent mark today.


----------



## pixel (4 April 2016)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*

How much lower? It's trading 23% below NTA. Where are all the self-proclaimed "Value Traders"?
I hold long-term for dividends.


----------



## skc (4 April 2016)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*



pixel said:


> How much lower? It's trading 23% below NTA. Where are all the self-proclaimed "Value Traders"?
> I hold long-term for dividends.
> 
> View attachment 66203




WIC is the "sister" company holding a similar basket of stocks. It's trading @ 22% discount as well but with 43% cash.

I don't hold and not really interested, but I'd say WIC might be better value on your metrics.... and better for trading given it's higher share price.


----------



## skyQuake (4 April 2016)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*



skc said:


> WIC is the "sister" company holding a similar basket of stocks. It's trading @ 22% discount as well but with 43% cash.
> 
> I don't hold and not really interested, but I'd say WIC might be better value on your metrics.... and better for trading given it's higher share price.




I believe WIC were the ones that sold gold shares at the low, and held iron ore names all the way down...


----------



## McLovin (4 April 2016)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*



skc said:


> I don't hold and not really interested, but I'd say WIC might be better value on your metrics.... and better for trading given it's higher share price.




Pretty ordinary performance considering it's been listed 8 years. You end up paying pretty steep fees for rather average returns. Given the performance, and no way of realising NTA I don't really see why the gap would close. The discount could even just represent the portion of returns that are paid in fees each year.


----------



## skc (4 April 2016)

*Re: OZG - Ozgrowth*



skyQuake said:


> I believe WIC were the ones that sold gold shares at the low, and held iron ore names all the way down...




A LIC that's great at buy high-sell low deserves some discount I guess!

I must say that I don't quite understand why they need 2 different entities (OZG and WIC) as they appear to hold mostly the same basket of stocks..

Having said that...their current portfolio has only 18% exposure to resources, and the bigger holdings are not illiquid penny stocks. So if I was able to CONTROL the company at current NTA discount it would be a great trade... I should be able to liquidate without eroding all the discount to NTA. But for a small holder with no control, one would hope that they don't deploy those cash into something that will drive price-to-NTA convergence by further lowering the NTA!!


----------



## pixel (30 January 2017)

Rising into Wednesday's ex-div.





but you're right: from a pure dividend yield pov, WIC would be twice as rewarding.


----------



## Ann (6 January 2019)

31/12/2018 ASX notice first week in January 2019 Anthony Hewett Company Secretary had this company do a 'buy-back' of 114727 shares to the value of $18429.96. Nice way to sell shares without selling any shares. Nothing illegal folks, not suggesting anything. Just looking.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 April 2021)

not a lot of interest in OZG. As @skc said, above in 2016 (A _LIC that's great at buy high-sell low deserves some discount I guess!_ ) with a Market Cap of $75million, it is trading at a discount to NTA of at least 20%.  There has been some on-market buying by the company, I presume to try and reduce this.


> _Ozgrowth Limited is a listed public company that has been established to provide investors with an exposure to a portfolio of assets that are intended to show consistent positive returns.  The portfolio of assets is managed by Westoz Funds Management Pty Ltd, a 100% owned subsidiary of Euroz Limited (EZL)._





> _ Whilst the majority of investments will be sourced from the Australian equity market, the portfolio is intended to produce the desired returns regardless of the general direction of that market. Ozgrowth Limited will also consider unlisted investment opportunities as appropriate._



the Management fees are not particularly high at 1% of FUM, but the performance fee set at 20% if returns exceed a 7% threshold looks like easy pickings.

In Oct 2020, the disclosed portfolio was
_Emerald Resources 9% 
Kingsgate Consolidated 8% 
Finbar Group 7% 
Orecorp Limited 7% 
Centaurus Metals 6% 
Empired Limited 6% 
New Century Resources 6% 
Autosports Group 5% 
Duratec 5% 
Equatorial Resources 4% 
Swick Mining Services 3% 
Warrego Energy 3% 
Other 27% 
Cash 4% _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 December 2021)

WAM Capital (WAM)  will absorb junior listed investment companies Westoz Investment Company and Ozgrowth in a triple _*all share*_ merger that gives WAM Capital more than $300 million of assets for $271.5 million. Westoz and Ozgrowth shareholders will receive WAM Capital scrip as part of the agreed deal.   

Westoz and Ozgrowth are presently managed by Westoz Funds Management, under the Perth based Euroz Hartleys Group, which itself is a shareholder in both LICs (as is WAM Capital). The listed Euroz Hartleys is the product of the 2020 unification of the two Western Australian wealth management groups.  

A scheme meeting is likely to be held in April 2022 for Ozgrowth shareholders to vote on the proposal. Ozgrowth shareholders will receive 0.168 WAM Capital shares for each Ozgrowth share held were the deal struck on their respective November 30 valuations.


----------



## System (26 April 2022)

On April 22nd, 2022, Ozgrowth Limited (OZG) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between OZG and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in OZG by WAM Capital Limited.


----------

